# Slovakia 20-22



## A_Skywalker (Sep 16, 2008)

D.Streda v Zlate Moravce

20/09/2008 14:00 BST
  1.50 3.60 6.00 All Bets (2) 
Slovan Bratislava v Presov

20/09/2008 16:00 BST
  1.333 4.00 9.00 All Bets (2) 
Kosice v Trnava

20/09/2008 19:15 BST
  2.05 3.20 3.20 All Bets (2) 
Ruzomberok v Nitra

21/09/2008 16:15 BST
  1.75 3.15 4.50 All Bets (2) 
Dubnica v Artmedia Petrzalka

21/09/2008 16:30 BST
  2.30 3.10 2.80 All Bets (2) 
Banska Bystrica v Zilina

22/09/2008 19:15 BST
  4.50 3.15 1.75 All Bets (2)


----------

